# To the lurkers!



## alblancher (Jan 27, 2012)

I saw a friend I hadn't spoken with in a while and as it normally happens the subject of the conversation turned to smoking food.  Jerry brought up some of the competitions he as entered and said he was trying recipes he found on line.  He mentioned  fatties and bacon wrapped chicken and pork shots.   Well I had to ask about the site he visits for all this great information.  Turns out, you guessed it, he and a bunch of his church members are regular lurkers at Smoking Meat Forums.

Well my first question was why not log in, say hi and participate?  After a bit of shuffling around and Ah Shucks he just kind of smiled and shrugged his shoulders.  I couldn't get him to admit it but I think he's just a bit shy. 

Well my future friends, we do not allow biting or cussing or threats on the forum so what do you have to be shy about?  We love talking about smoking meat, enjoy teaching new people the basics and even more so want to learn what you do.  Learn your new techniques and recipes.  We can't do all this if all you do is Lurk!

Sign in, take the Ecourse, sign up for Jeff's newsletter and say Hi.  I guarantee we'll make you feel welcome

Al


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 27, 2012)

yeppers this is a great site to hangout on I love it


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 27, 2012)

I lurked for a long time never was a forum type guy but the information on this site is second to none glad I joined.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 27, 2012)

I too lurked for a while but I'm absolutely thrilled I joined. Great people and great info!


----------



## sam3 (Jan 27, 2012)

It really is a great site. The information and knowledge on so may different topics has been very helpful. I'm happy I joined too.


----------



## venture (Jan 27, 2012)

I also lurked because I wasn't into the forum thing.

When I saw how consistently friendly and helpful everyone here was, I went for it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 28, 2012)

You talked me into it Al...I will stop lurking and sign up...JJ


----------



## harleysmoker (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm guilty too! Lurked here for quite awhile before joining. Being new to smoking I guess I was a little gun shy. This a great forum with tons of info and very cool people.


----------



## scrappynadds (Jan 28, 2012)

I was just the opposite....I saw all this great info which lead me to a thousand questions...............Join up SMF 'wants you"...........


----------



## choctaw (Jan 30, 2012)

[h2]Thankya Al, i'm thinkin i'm a registered member now instead of the lurker swipin recipes and runnin off to my smoker. I honkin love the site and all the goodies that go along with it. Still a bit lost but, still surfing and sniffing my way around. I just left a major website with 47,000 members, i was the lead admin there but i can say i'm totally satisfied with what i've found here. [/h2]


----------



## smokinn00blet (Feb 26, 2012)

Ill throw my .02 in also.  I lurked this site for about 10 min then i knew i needed to join and so far it has been a great thing ever since.  I have learned alot for the short amount of time i have been a member.  I have found im on this site the past few days more than my car forum i have been a member for over 2 years.


----------



## smokin pigskins (Feb 26, 2012)

Add me to the list of previous lurkers as well.  I too am very happy I finally joined.  Everyone on here is absolutely great.  On other sites I've seen there are people that get quite defensive when you question them in any way such as food safety or something like that.  Not the case here however, just a great bunch all around.  Now to figure out a way to add more hours to the day to spend on here with you guys...


----------



## alblancher (Feb 26, 2012)

We monitor friendly,  anybody gives you new guys a hard time just let me know and we'll put a hurten on em.  Welcome to all you guys that decided to join up, darn glad to have you!


----------



## alaskanbear (Feb 26, 2012)

I am just a forum voyeur at heart...lol

Rich


----------



## spec (Feb 26, 2012)

Been a lurker...and a poster

Sometimes hard to post here...food can be such a touchy subject especially when surrounded by the giants here...I often search on SMF to better reciepes I already have in use.

Altho I sometimes have something to offer
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





In rewality I have pretty much left my other site...I didn'tlike where my so-called partner took it to...So I have an hour a day that I spent there taking care of business here...Too much info to work with...

That's a good thing


----------



## jonesn4smoke (Feb 26, 2012)

I too was a lurker for give me but after I seen how nice the people were on this forum is was just a weekend thing I had to join just seem like the best to do.so know I just enjoy it with out thinking about it. Again thank for all the help that you have givin to me. That said I also need to blame you for all the sleep that I have lost thinking about how to use your Ideas. All in good fun

Thanks Ron


----------



## bbqcanuck (Mar 4, 2012)

I was a lurker for a month.  I was surprised with all the great ideas and friendly forum replies.  Sometimes older members (other forums) like to pounce on newbies.  Pouncers are good for the reality check, which I have had a few which were good.  You have to be able take good helpful criticisms.  To all the other lurkers, come join in.


----------



## ronrude (Mar 4, 2012)

I lurked for 2 days and had to join.  The attitudes and information here is fantastic.  I learned so much more in so little time.  Thanks to all of you.


----------



## shoneyboy (Mar 4, 2012)

I spend more time on this site than I do with some of my family member….Mainly because I choose to be here, to have some of the friendliest , most helpful people on any site I’ve ever belonged to is a honor to be a member…. Having great friends is always better than a day of dealing with ones family members, especially the ones that you couldn’t trust to watch a rock…..sad but true…..


----------



## smokin texas (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm new to logging in and posting (this morning) and I lurked for a few months.  Great info and everyone is really friendly.  Stop the lurking and join you wont be sorry.


----------



## jalan43 (Mar 15, 2012)

SMF is like having someone stand right next to you and teach you anything you want to know about smoking. You buy a smoker and get started! Your so excited! Then you think you didn't do something right or just are not sure. You go to the forum and post and all your friends and future friends start telling you what you need to do. Does it get any better than that? The only thing we can't do on here is taste each others food! Well with Q-view, we can see what it would taste like! Thanks SMF and all my new and future friends! Jeff.


----------



## chrisjen (Mar 24, 2012)

just got back from the smokin blues and barbeque competion in Hammond LA a guy can get a real case of pit envy from 60+ fine smoking rigs,noticed jambo pits outnumbered any other brands saw a couple of the teams from tv they were all very nice and had a great time


----------



## alblancher (Mar 24, 2012)

Welcome from Slidell,  glad you decided to say hello.  When you get a chance why not run run over to the new member area and tell us a bit about yourself.

BTW I stopped at "The Joint" not far off Poland Ave by the Port of Embarcation and the Q was pretty darn good.  Probably the best in New Orleans.


----------



## chrisjen (Mar 24, 2012)

I live in Folsom LA and plan to go watch the state championship in Slidel next week hope to maybe see you there


----------



## alblancher (Mar 24, 2012)

I'll keep that in mind,  not sure how next week is going to work for me yet.  Keep in touch!


----------

